# First time smoker from PA



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 2, 2017)

Just had my first smoke ever yesterday. Smoked a brisket wings and pork belly. Could really use some advice on tbe bridket. Didnt turn out horrible but was pretty Tough. Constructive criticism welcomed!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Here is some brisket recipes that may help you.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/?s=brisket

Al


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you for link! 
Here are the details of the smoke

Using a 30" master built electric smoker

Started with a 4lbs brisket flat from the local butcher,  covered it in dry rub for 2 days. Filled water pan with apple juice. Used western hickory wood chips. Held 225° until the brisket reached internal temp of 165°. Then placed in aluminum pan with a about 2 cups of apple juice, then wrapped it up in foil. Placed back in the smoker until brisket hit 195°. Removed from smoker , wrapped it in foil then some towels. Placed in a cooler and let it rest for about an hour.

Also added chips and sprayed brisket with apple juice every 1.5 to 2 hours.

Thanks![ATTACHMENT=3117]FB_IMG_1483448585151.jpg (81k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome from NWPA...You were likely very close. It is hard to go by temp only. One brisket will be perfect at 195 and the next, not until 205. Try the probe test. When the therm probe slides in with little resistance,  it is tender...JJ


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

I tried the probe test, just wasnt quiet confident on the feeling. Thr probe def did not go threw very smooth. Had enough resistance that i had to hold the brisket with one hand to get. The probe threw. I thought I had over cooked it at that point.

Hmmm maybe it just needed more time???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep...Just some more time...JJ


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!! I cant wait to give brisket another try. Feeling confident the next one is going to be spot on!


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cloudy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great                people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome PA neighbor!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What part of PA?

Here's a lot of help for you & your MES 30.

Below is my Step by Step Index, with all kinds of things I've done in my MES units.

There is only one Brisket Flat in there, but it's just about the same size as your 4 pounder:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info bear!! 
Im right outside of philadelphia


----------



## jminrod (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Northern Schuylkill county but work in phoenixville. Hope the next brisket turns out great.


----------



## cornman (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome from York County!:welcome1:


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome from Mifflin County. I hope your next brisket turns out better.


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks folks for all the help and support. Think this Sunday going to give the briskets another try. Also some beef short ribs.

Ill keep yall posted

Cheeers to the weekend!![emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome from Luzerne county, tons of PA guys on these forums.

Best part of learning, you get to eat your mistakes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke said:


> Thanks for the info bear!!
> Im right outside of philadelphia


I'm originally from Quakertown, which is kinda right outside of Philly. (40 miles)

Now I'm about 60 miles North of Philly.

Bear


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Im from Lehigh valley!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke said:


> Im from Lehigh valley!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Okay so didnt do brisket today but did some "dino bones" beef ribs. They came out amazing very tender. They slide RIGHT off the bone.













IMG_20170115_211706_208.jpg



__ chokeonoursmoke
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke said:


>


Oh Yeah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beef Ribs are my Favorite!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny I didn't smell them from here!

Bear


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!:drool
> 
> Beef Ribs are my Favorite!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


 All the neighbors stopped by and ask what was is that delicious smell.

Nearly had to fight them off with my basting brush!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke said:


> All the neighbors stopped by and ask what was is that delicious smell.
> 
> Nearly had to fight them off with my basting brush!


LOL----I love that--"Basting Brushes at 20 Paces!" "On Guard!"

Bear


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looks like your getting things figured out!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 17, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Welcome ! :welcome1:  Looks like your getting things figured out! :Looks-Great:



Thanks sir, slowly learning and having a great time doing it!


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 17, 2017)

chokeonoursmoke said:


> Thanks sir, slowly learning and having a great time doing it!


No sir needed, we are all here to have fun, learn new things and possible start some friendships. More the merrier !


----------



## zerowin (Jun 9, 2017)

Another York County fella here, nice to know I'm right in someone's back yard!  Those ribs look killer!


----------

